# Hydro-Quebec and Tata Motors announce partnership



## somadesign (Mar 7, 2009)

Hydro-Quebec and Tata Motors announced a partnership to produce an electric version of the upcoming " Indica Vista". Hydro-Quebec, a state-owned electricity producer,distributor and developer of electrical products invented the wheel-motor back in 1995 and created quite a stir when it was found that it sold 51% of the rights to 3 other foreign companies, while keeping tight lips over the invention for all these years. 
More at this link below:

http://www.tech-m4.com/2/Tata_TM4_EN.pdf


----------



## EDITH (Sep 28, 2010)

*Kauf eines Auto-Kral Produkt ist nicht erfüllen mich da;*

*Betrug im großen Stil, nie mehr Auto Kral!(www.auto-kral.de) Ich habe mir in deren Niederlassung in Fürstenfeldbruck einen Seat Ibiza gekauft. Das Internet-Angebot klang „auf den ersten Blick“ preislich sehr interessant. Nachdem ein schneller Vermittlungsvertrag aufgesetzt wurde, versprach man mir den Übergabetermin noch in der darauf folgenden Woche.*
*Gut Ding will aber Weile haben. Nachdem ich telefonisch ganze vier Wochen hingehalten wurde konnte ich im Juli endlich mein „neues“ Auto abholen. In der Werkstatt meines Vertrauens stellte sich im Nachhinein jedoch heraus dass mein Auto bereits deutliche Gebrauchsspuren hat und auch schon als angeblicher Neuwagen mindestens 2000km gelaufen sein muss!!! Das ist doch kein Neuwagen mehr, oder??? Bei Auto Kral(www.auto-kral.de) wollte man mir dann aber nicht mehr helfen, ich fühle mich betrogen und schlecht beraten. *


----------

